# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream interpreter provides insight to meanings of common dreams - K-State Collegian

## Dream Guide Team

*Dream interpreter provides insight to meanings of common dreams**K-State Collegian*One experience that Hoeflicker said only occurs in about 5-10 percent of dreamers at his seminars is *lucid dreaming*. He defined lucid dreams as dreams you are in control of and can manipulate. According to Hoeflicker, having lucid dreams implies that *...***

----------

